# The beauty of Iran



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Please click here


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Beauty indeed.

But it is still a culture that denies women the rights of freedom.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

pippin said:


> Beauty indeed.
> 
> But it is still a culture that denies women the rights of freedom.


Agreed, but that's a whole different topic and one which won't be fully discussed in this forum.

Due to the sensitivity of the subject and it's links to religion, it would be impossible to fully understand the whys and wherefores, it also not restricted to Iran, as it takes place even in the good old British Isles


----------

